
Interviewing Chandrayaan 1’s Mission Director on India’s role in the Moon race - uncertainquark
https://jatan.space/interviewing-isro-chandrayaan-1-mission-director/
======
causality0
What weird definition of "found water" are they using that makes the finder
Chandrayaan 1? Apollo 14 detected lunar water vapor in 1971. Lunar samples
obtained both by the Apollo program and the Soviet Luna 24 probe in 1976
contained water.

~~~
uncertainquark
The water in the Apollo samples have been dismissed by scientists as being
contamination from Earth. Besides, the water discovery being referred to here
is in orders of magnitude more quantity, at the lunar poles. The reason the
discovery of lunar water is credited to Chandrayaan 1 is because it confirmed
it beyond any doubt via two instruments.

